# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wat is het toch?

## rafaelo

:Frown:  hallo ik heb pds maar vraag me af of het belangrijk is om op vaste tiojden te ETEN ik eet heel wisselvallig maar wel gezond veel vezels. get borrelt ontzetend veel net of als je trek in eten hebt plus een opgeblazen gevoel gaad samen en soms pijn in me rug duurt ff en dan is het weer weg, iemand tips over het eten en of je beter op vaste tiden kan eten. hoor het graag bedankt

----------


## rafaelo

nou ben weer van bed kon niet goed liggen de pijn is er weer brrrrr heb bijna elke dag last meerendeel is het pijn soms 5 minuten niet maar eogelijk gwoon 24 uur achter mekaar en het zit in mijn heele buik niet op een plek meestal begingt het boven me navel de pijn kramp opgeblazen gevoel en dan voel ik t weer liks en echt en terhgelijk last van rug pijn soms ook schouders en het erg koud swete tegelijk aan handen voeten heb ook odeem opgeztte enkels voeten kan het geen nier steentje zijn want ik plas enorm veel en het valt me op dat het vaak verandert van kleur alsk nu moet plassen is het bijvoorbeelt gwoon water kluer en om 6 uur alsk weer zou moeten is het doker dik geel lijkt bijna wel bloed bij te zitetn zo donkr ma is geen bloed ik weet het niet mer ga kapot van de pijn en ik eet zo gezond HELPP

----------


## rafaelo

en in de buurt van mijn okels prijkt het ook daarom dacht ik mischien een niersteentje? vergaa egt van de pijn en dat al een half jaar bijna word aleen ma erger dus vraag e af oft niet wat anders is

----------


## rafaelo

en alles kraakt als een gek me benen en schouder bladen brrr wat kan het zijn het drukt soms ook op mun blaas

----------


## rafaelo

en nu krijg ik ook erg last van me tanden of zo mond brrrrrrrrrr wat moet ik

----------

